# VA ASA Qualifier: Twin Oaks in Appomattox



## builditall (Mar 24, 2006)

ttt for a great shoot.:shade:


----------



## WAMJ (Mar 16, 2008)

Had a blast at the last one look, forward to trying again!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Twin Oaks always has a great course set up ,come on out and shoot some .


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

My little boy, Ben and I will be there Saturday around 0900


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*sunday*

Our Bunch will be there on Sunday.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> My little boy, Ben and I will be there Saturday around 0900


Best bring his bottle.

Should be some fun for sure.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

"Tiny" and I will be there Sunday about 9:30.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> Best bring his bottle.
> 
> Should be some fun for sure.


His bottle is much too big for me to carry.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

We set some of the targets last night (after the flood like rain moved out). Should be a bit differant for some.
Come get you some boys!!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> We set some of the targets last night (after the flood like rain moved out). Should be a bit differant for some.
> Come get you some boys!!


Hmmm,,,,a Noahs Ark 3D set up sounds fun. I hope you have some camels and Jackasses set out. A 3D shoot of Biblical proportions would be awesome!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Hmmm,,,,a Noahs Ark 3D set up sounds fun. I hope you have some camels and Jackasses set out. A 3D shoot of Biblical proportions would be awesome!


I'm sure there will be some play with your post but I'll avoid touching that one. 

Yea, it was a real gulley washer yesterday. If the water gets any higher you'll wade to some targets. 


Make sure you level is on.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> Make sure you level is on.


OK Bob. We already had a course from the pit at Liberty under Brandons guidance. I hope you aren't following his lead, or we'll need more than waders. Can we have caddy's in Archery? uch:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> OK Bob. We already had a course from the pit at Liberty under Brandons guidance. I hope you aren't following his lead, or we'll need more than waders. Can we have caddy's in Archery? uch:


Nothing outlandish. Just some sets are a bit differant than you have seen before out here.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> Nothing outlandish. Just some sets are a bit differant than you have seen before out here.


Should I wear Camo?


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Should I wear Camo?


I don't care what you wear as long as you're wearing something!!!!!!!
You show up in your birthday suit, then we *do* have a new target on the course!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> I don't care what you wear as long as you're wearing something!!!!!!!
> You show up in your birthday suit, then we *do* have a new target on the course!


My birthday suit needs ironing so I will just wear the standard Shirt & Tie. :shade:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> My birthday suit needs ironing so I will just wear the standard Shirt & Tie. :shade:


:shade:


I guess they finished the range last night. Should be a good time and the weather looks as though it should be good for the most part.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Still time to make it ,as always it was a great shoot .
Great shooting Bob 4 up from the pro peg with an unlimited set up. Wish I had given you something to shoot at .
Looks like I'll call the ASA office tomorrow and see if I can change classes in KY ,my judging has gone south ,my best bet will be known 45 .


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Still time to make it ,as always it was a great shoot .
Great shooting Bob 4 up from the pro peg with an unlimited set up. Wish I had given you something to shoot at .
Looks like I'll call the ASA office tomorrow and see if I can change classes in KY ,my judging has gone south ,my best bet will be known 45 .


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> Still time to make it ,as always it was a great shoot .
> Great shooting Bob 4 up from the pro peg with an unlimited set up. Wish I had given you something to shoot at .
> Looks like I'll call the ASA office tomorrow and see if I can change classes in KY ,my judging has gone south ,my best bet will be known 45 .


Yea, 4 up I thought was pretty good. Randy P turned in a 6 up and then S. Riley went 42 up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 292.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

What stake was he shooting from ? I'll bet the little girl's stake.Not from the same stake you shot from .If he did he had a great day .Even from the kiddy stake that's good shooting ,Congrats Sean


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> What stake was he shooting from ? I'll bet the little girl's stake.Not from the same stake you shot from .If he did he had a great day .Even from the kiddy stake that's good shooting ,Congrats Sean


Not Sean. Shirle Riley shot 42 up from the Pro stake. Best card I've ever seen.


----------



## bow1966 (Jul 15, 2007)

Great shoot as alway's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:teeth:


----------



## jarlickin12 (Jul 28, 2009)

I have seen Scherile get on them 14s and turn in some awesome scores before.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Ben and I shot a from the whites (practice rounds). He shoots open class set up and I was HC set up. I wanted to shoot back from the HC stakes just to see how I would do.
, so I shot back with Ben
I shot 235 with 3 - 5's on my card. ukey: They weren't blantent 5's but they might as well have been in the rear end. My card looked like this:
5-12's
12-10's
5 - 8's ukey:
3 - 5's 
TOTAL : 235 

Ben beat me with a 241. He loves beating his Old Man! :shade:

The course wasn't muddy but it took us almost 4 hours. We came up on a group of 5 shooters at Target 5, and lets just say they were extremely patient. They were content to let us wait on them as well as the 11 shooters stacked up behind us.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> Ben and I shot a from the whites (practice rounds). He shoots open class set up and I was HC set up. I wanted to shoot back from the HC stakes just to see how I would do.
> , so I shot back with Ben
> I shot 235 with 3 - 5's on my card. ukey: They weren't blantent 5's but they might as well have been in the rear end. My card looked like this:
> 5-12's
> ...


Well the course was set a bit tricky on yardage. How did you fair on the standing bear?? 
I shot practice as well from the blue stakes. Wanted to see the longer targets since I know they'll be out there for the state shoot.

Sorry to hear you guys got slowed down. Hate to think that they didn't offer to let you shoot through. I was waiting for you guys at teh barn to see how you did but I guess you guys headed right to the truck. Again sorry about that.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> Well the course was set a bit tricky on yardage. How did you fair on the standing bear??
> I shot practice as well from the blue stakes. Wanted to see the longer targets since I know they'll be out there for the state shoot.
> 
> Sorry to hear you guys got slowed down. Hate to think that they didn't offer to let you shoot through. I was waiting for you guys at teh barn to see how you did but I guess you guys headed right to the truck. Again sorry about that.


I shot a high ten on the standing bear which is great for me. I hate *ALL* standing bear targets. 
Don't need to apologize for the slow group. They weren't rude, just slow. It won't be the last time I'm sure.
I think playing Golf for so many years Ben & I have always allowed faster players through as we do in Archery. One of those things.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks to all for coming out. We will be open again the weekend before the state shoot. 

PM me any time for any ideas or things you would like to see on the range.


john


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Under my name my cross-eyed identical twin shot the course. He must have partied hard Saturday as well. That's my explanation and I'm sticking to it.........


I think he's going to shoot "Known 45" in London.....  Do they have a "Known 20"?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Kstigall said:


> Under my name my cross-eyed identical twin shot the course. He must have partied hard Saturday as well. That's my explanation and I'm sticking to it.........
> 
> 
> I think he's going to shoot "Known 45" in London.....  Do they have a "Known 20"?


It's good to have a bad one now and then to make you appreciate the good ones!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

mag41vance said:


> It's good to have a bad one now and then to make you appreciate the good ones!


 It wasn't good enough to be a bad one...... I tried talking to him but he wouldn't listen!


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Do they have a "Known 20"?


Yea, it's called a 5 spot. :angel:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I called ASA this morning ,switched classes .I'm going to shoot known 45 in KY .My judging has gone south for the summer .Known 20 would be bow novice I would think .


----------

